# Connecting Virgin Media STB with Tivo AUX input!!!



## pukka88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi to all Tivo owners! I'm new to this forum so please be gentle
I have just been issued with a new Virgin Media samsung STB after the SA DVB2400 failed which I used to connect via the RF in. The picture quality was ok and this served me well for a few years. Having looked at the back of the Tivo and seeing the AUX input I then decided to connect the VM STB to the Tivo through the AUX input. Now I've read so many posts about powering down the Tivo and VM box etc. which I have tried with no use. What I need to know is can I connect the two boxes with the AUX input only with no RF in? When the aux button is pressed I have a lovely picture however when I press livetv this gives me either the RF input (ok quality) or if I remove the RF cable in, a blue screen It seems as if I have to have an RF input no matter what, as no signal is being received (as also shown in scart settings). 
Can I record the AUX input signal only and how do I do this? 
Any ideas.......Thanks in advance


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

You need to redo guided setup, choosing scart as the input.


----------



## pukka88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the reply! Is it best to dis-connect the RF lead and keep just the scart lead connecting the two boxes, also where do you get the option to choose scart as the input during GS, as it scans for RF input?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Is Scans RF for you local aerial channel - it will then go onto to look for the SCART.


----------



## pukka88 (Jul 13, 2009)

OK guys re-ran the GS twice, once with the RF lead in the Tivo and without the RF lead. On both occasions went into system information after the set up was complete and input 1 and 2 was RF in and NO mention of scart Further more during the GS there is no way of choosing scart only. When it checks for scart or aux input it says that the video is not detected unless I plug in the RF lead. I can watch the VM STB when I press the aux button but when I press LiveTV just the blue screen. Please Please can anyone help?


----------



## pukka88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally solved. A simple new guided set up simply wouldn't find the scart connected to the aux input. I first had to change the services I received to aerial only and let gs finish then re-ran gs again selecting aerial and digital! Now I finally have the scart shown on the source input 1.  

Finally a relieved TiVo owner!


----------

